# Seriously need help here. >.<



## Dogwolfe (Sep 11, 2009)

I've had a sort of record with not being able to figure out a solidified fursona for myself. It's changed more times than i've changed usernames on this site. (3) First i was a basic, no tricks siberian husky. Then, I was a fox. Then i went back. Then i was a bunny... I've got some serious fursona commitment issues. But I REALLY want to stick to one. So i can stop changing usernames...

I want to sort out my fursona *NOW.* *makes a scrunchy angry face*

So, I'm between a pure white wolf, and a purple siberian husky. I don't want to mish mash these two ideas, It'd look freakin' weird. So, Help me pick?

*>>White Wolf Details<<*
White fur, all over excluding maybe hair, don't know.
Blue/Light blue eyes, probably the lighter blue.
As always digitigrade legs, Can't stand plantigrade.

Pretty simple eh? here's the husky.

*>>Siberian Husky Details<<*
Purple fur (where it's usually black on the real ones) with the white underbelly, but with a black line between the two colors.
Eye color undecided, maybe gold.
As before, Digitigrade.

Now then. I love both of these ideas. But I'd like to make one my fursona, and make the other a character. I'm leaning a little more to the wolf, But i need a little help figuring this out, Because it's bugging me and keeping me from focusing enough to actually, y'know... write or draw something? So to the few who see this thread, Halp? X.x


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 11, 2009)

The Husky!  I lub puddy doguses!


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

huskeh!


----------



## Klay (Sep 11, 2009)

Huskies ftw.


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 11, 2009)

I say be somewhat creative and go Malamute.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 11, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> I say be somewhat creative and go Malamute.


Ninja Malamute?


----------



## aftershok (Sep 11, 2009)

Hybrid ,,


----------



## Akasha_CN (Sep 21, 2009)

Husky!


----------



## KitsonaFox (Sep 21, 2009)

I say the husky, it's more creative than the white wolf


----------



## Elessara (Sep 21, 2009)

Wolf...

I hate purple.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 21, 2009)

A wolf cause there so cute. ^^


----------



## Kanye East (Sep 21, 2009)

Purple husky... I must seeeeee.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 21, 2009)

Ten days, and this was revived? >_>
But husky.  Too many wolves.


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 21, 2009)

the husky be cause its a very  original  idea


----------



## Trigger (Sep 21, 2009)

Hybrid. Ftw.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 22, 2009)

Elessara said:


> Wolf...
> 
> I hate purple.



D:


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 22, 2009)

Elessara said:


> Wolf...
> 
> I hate purple.



Aww...


----------



## Bacu (Sep 22, 2009)

Purple is a horribly gaudy color when used in excess. Choose something better. 

Also, maybe go with a cross, since they can crossbreed. (unlike the horrendous hybrids around here)


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 22, 2009)

Neither.

Choose something other than the staple fox/wolf/dog.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 22, 2009)

I like the wolf better. :/


----------



## Kocchan (Sep 23, 2009)

There's too damn many wolf fursonas out there, so go with the husky :3


----------



## Rhyl (Nov 24, 2009)

Actually, I'd say go with a Samoyed husky, they're all white and all kinds of fluffy!  That way they mishmash without being all that weird.  You'd be nice and pettable.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Nov 25, 2009)

Seriously, please go with something other than the most generic canines in the entire community.

Also, purple huskies? Like the artist Huskie? Aren't there enough of those? You are aware that the colors green, red, blue, yellow, orange, and pink exist, right?


----------



## Qoph (Nov 25, 2009)

Necro.


----------

